# Are the carp done spawning



## Shad Man (Apr 30, 2008)

Are the carp done spawning? I wanted to go out for them but last week they were still tearin up the shallows.


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

nah i caught a 25lb 40in carp in the shallows last night


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

What a chunk! No, I don't think they are done spawning. They are stacked up in the riffles of Alum near my parent's. Also the females I have hooked had males chasing them into the shore.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

what about now? we are going to loramie this weekend, they must have some carp there. our campsite is right on the water


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

leckig said:


> what about now? we are going to loramie this weekend, they must have some carp there. our campsite is right on the water


How did you do? Are there fish of any size in there?


----------

